# n/v + 란



## eggsarepurple

I've seen this used for both verbs and noun, what does it exactly mean?

그대는 나*란* 사람 모르죠 ->?
나*란* 남자 ->
나*란 *남자 지겨울거야->?


----------



## kenjoluma

Do you understand "...라고 하다"?
"...란" is exactly the same as "...라고 하는".


----------



## eggsarepurple

I learnt that the short form of 라고 하다 is 래..it can also be 란? I'm confused. 

In that sense, the short form of 다고 하다 is 단 and 자고 하다 is 잔? Please elaborate more thank you!


----------



## kenjoluma

eggsarepurple said:


> I learnt that the short form of 라고 하다 is 래..it can also be 란? I'm confused.
> 
> In that sense, the short form of 다고 하다 is 단 and 자고 하다 is 잔? Please elaborate more thank you!



Let me clarify. 

'라고 한다' = '란다'
'라고 해' = '래'
'라고 하는' = '라는' = '란'

'다고 한다' = '단다'
'다고 해' = '대'
'다고 하는' = '다는' = '단'

'자고 한다' = '잔다'
'자고 해' = '재'
'자고 하는' = '자는' = '잔'


----------



## eggsarepurple

Although I know what these mean, but these sentences still don't make any sense?

그대는 나*란* 사람 모르죠 ->?
나*란* 남자 ->
나*란 *남자 지겨울거야->?


----------



## Warp3

I'm taking a guess here, so I may be way off, but the first one looks to me like it would mean something like: "You don't know who I am, do you?" (or more literally: "You don't know the person who is known as me, right?").


----------



## oloekis

eggsarepurple said:


> I've seen this used for both verbs and noun, what does it exactly mean?
> 
> 그대는 나*란* 사람 모르죠 ->?
> 나*란* 남자 ->
> 나*란 *남자 지겨울거야->?


 
1)
그대는 나란 사람 모르죠 convey same meaning with 그대는 나를 모르죠, which means "you don't know me". But by saying "란", which is short for "라는", as in "나란", and adding "사람", here "나(me)" is quite emphasized in meaning. And this is quite poetic way of saying, along with "그대", so you could see this kind of expression in a lot of love song of K-pop.

"그대는 나란 사람 모르죠" sounds to me "you never know me, don't you?" (with sadness) ,or possibly just "you don't know me......" with giving a sigh of resignation. 

2) 
나란 남자, It means, a man who is called 'me'. So the speaker wants to stress himself, adding he is a male. 

3)
나란 남자 지겨울거야, It means "I suppose you are sick/tired of man _called_ 'me'". And also it's possible to translate like " I suppose you are tired of man _like_ me". 

It's possible, cause the difference is quite slight in Korean. 
"Like" usually fits into the word "같은". So if you say "나*같은 *남자", it implies there can be at least a room for comparison with the other male.

But if you say "나*란* 남자", it just focuses on himself, a male.


----------



## wildsunflower

"그대는 나란 사람 모르죠" is close to "You don't know who/what kind of person I am," as Warp3 said. To my ears, it is less "poetic" than "그대는 나를 모르죠", even though it depends on the situation. "그대는 나를 모르죠" seems equivalent to "you don't know me". It is more emotionally charged than "그대는 나란 사람 모르죠" which refers to certain knowledge of that person.


----------

